# Yagher's Frankenstein Unchained



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, the last week was a pretty good one for kit building.
I managed to start _and _finish this one in about a week's time.
Clean up was a breeze and I have to say I haven't has this much fun painting a kit _ever_.
Many thanks to John Tucky and Jeff Yagher for this one.
Like many of us I'm my own worst critic and don't like a lot of what I finish but I have to say I like the way the skin and the shackles turned out.
As an aside - sorry for the photos, they're a little over exposed and I had a bi*ch of a time trying to adjust the brightness and contrast through Photobucket (which seems to have become a POS recently - at least for me)


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish my painting skills were just a fraction as good as yours are. These are some amazing skin tones.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

That looks excellent, really nice work blending your skin colors, and the eye shading is perfect!

As far as actually capturing the colors, or exposure for pictures, I have the same problem. My model pictures never look the same as they actually appear in person. In my case I think its just the camera. Try a darker back ground maybe?


Rob


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome paint job. He jumps off the screen (err... laptop)


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Rob P. said:


> That looks excellent, really nice work blending your skin colors, and the eye shading is perfect!
> 
> As far as actually capturing the colors, or exposure for pictures, I have the same problem. My model pictures never look the same as they actually appear in person. In my case I think its just the camera. Try a darker back ground maybe?
> 
> ...


Rob,

I think that's what I'm going to have to do.
I was considering using a grey screen or large piece of grey poster-sized paper.
I also think the day light in the room where the photos are taken is just too harsh.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Fangtastic paints. Beautiful. If only I were a millionaire. Or a werewolf.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Excellent Job!!!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Those fleshtones are Crazy Good!! Th highlights, shading and transitions are all perfect.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Whew!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job dconlon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes, outstanding job. Some of the best fleshtones on a kit!


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Excellent work, clean and outstanding.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Impressive work indeed!


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, really surprised (and flattered) to see this thread pop back up.
I originally posted back in February!
Thanks for the comments 

Derek


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent job! Though not my favorite for subject, the close up pics offer a great view of skin tone coloring and shading, which is something I struggle with, and why I get frustrated and set things aside. Although it might be a difficult video to make, I wish someone would do an indepth tutorial on the subject (the how and why). I have the ModelMania vids, but they're lacking in that respect.


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2014)

Great job on your kit! Frankenstein's monster is one of my favorites, and I think you've made him look very realistic.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> Although it might be a difficult video to make, I wish someone would do an indepth tutorial on the subject (the how and why). I have the ModelMania vids, but they're lacking in that respect.


The Modelmania videos do go into the subject of layering flesh tones a bit, but I agree the effect is difficult to see and understand on the DVDs.
It's something I hesitated doing for a long time until I took a class at Resintopia last year and one of the instructors said something simple and profound: 

_It's only paint._

If you don't like the result, start over and I've had to do that on more than one occasion.
But there's nothing like trial and error to get you on the right path.

Derek


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Great job on your kit! Frankenstein's monster is one of my favorites, and I think you've made him look very realistic.


Thanks Gollum.
I was never a fan of the "green" monster but I did want a hint of green in my otherwise dead-looking flesh.

Derek


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> Excellent job! Though not my favorite for subject, the close up pics offer a great view of skin tone coloring and shading, which is something I struggle with....


By the way, if you check out one of my posts from earlier this month...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=416916&highlight=shadow&page=2

... you'll see another example of flesh tones, shading and highlighting.
I do like the way the flesh turned out on that kit.

Derek


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

dconlon said:


> By the way, if you check out one of my posts from earlier this month...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=416916&highlight=shadow&page=2
> 
> ...


I had seen that one, but didn't realize it was yours. Great job there too! Good point on it being 'just paint'. My patience level on some things is a bit low, and I just get frustrated easily. I've had those 'paint/strip/repaint/restrip/repaint...' sessions, and ended up chucking a few after the resin melted from the stripper. Fortunately they weren't terribly expensive pieces. I can paint 1:1 cars, motorcycles, or aircraft, and get it right the first time without thinking or blinking, but model kits (particularly figures) make me pull my hair out, and I have none to spare!


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

The painting skills are off the chain. Amazing. 
Obi Wan Kenobi, please train me to become a jedi.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Disco58 said:


> I've had those 'paint/strip/repaint/restrip/repaint...' sessions, and ended up chucking a few after the resin melted from the stripper. Fortunately they weren't terribly expensive pieces. I can paint... cars, motorcycles, or aircraft, and get it right the first time... but... figures make me pull my hair out, and I have none to spare!


Let me save your scalp 
First, when stripping paint, use Superclean (or Purple Power).
It won't harm the resin or styrene and is environmentally safe.
Second, for figure kit flesh tones, start with set of Garage Kits US flesh paints and then deepen your shadows with chalk pastels.
Use the technique as described in the Modelmania DVDs - it works like a deam.

Derek


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

BKSinAZ said:


> The painting skills are off the chain. Amazing.
> Obi Wan Kenobi, please train me to become a jedi.


Thank you for the compliment young Padawan - but after looking at the photos posted from this year's Wonderfest I've already signed up for another painting tutorial at JerseyFest!

Derek


----------

